# Your favourite Scottish/Irish Traditional Music.



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love Scottish Traditional Music - Niel Gow, William Marshall, all the way to Aly Bain and Dougie MacLean. I love Irish Traditional Music too. The umbrella term 'Celtic' is sometimes used, though it can imply a more New-Agey treatment. Ah well, that too! 

This is a thread for sharing your favourites in this genre. Let differences be forgotten in celebrating 'The Reel of Tullochgorum'! :tiphat:






*O Tullochgorum's my delight, it gars us a' in ane unite,
And ony sumph that keeps up spite, in conscience I abhor him.
For blythe and merry we'll be a' -
Blythe and merry, blythe and merry -
Blythe and merry we'll be a', and make a happy quorum.
For blythe and merry we'll be a' as lang as we hae breath tae draw
And dance till we be like to fa', the Reel o' Tullochgorum!*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

William Marshall is one of my heroes, emerging from *The Golden Age of Scottish Fiddle Music*.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Marshall_(Scottish_composer)

Concerto Caledonia looks good too, though it's a sad story. May she live on through the music she loved. :tiphat:
http://www.scotsman.com/news/obituaries/katherine-mcgillivray-1-1132644


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't have much. I enjoy lute music, so I have these:

















(Both on CD - I couldn't find images of the CD covers to attach)

I also have:









Finally I have a modest bluegrass collection. Bluegrass is derived in significant part from Irish, Scottish (and English) folk music.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

Since this is a classical music forum: Beethoven arranged a lot of Irish and Scottish traditional songs:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you all so far! Great contributions, and good points raised. :tiphat:

Yes, the traditional music of every country, including Scotland and Ireland, is linked also with baroque and early music and is often used by more recent classical composers. But I posted this in the Non-Classical Forum to be on the safe side. 

Yes, a lot of American folk music has been influenced by Scottish & Irish traditions. And there are many fine fiddlers in America and Canada who 'play to their roots'. 
Such as Bonnie Rideout - yes, I'd forgotten her. I think she's fabulous. And this is too.

*Lament for the Bishop of Argyll:*

*'This tune is from the Macfarlan Manuscript of Scottish fiddle and flute tunes (National Library of Scotland MS.2084/5), compiled by David Young in Scotland around 1740 for the antiquarian Walter Macfarlan (book III #34 p20). It's obviously much older, but there is no earlier source for it. The structure is like a piobaireachd (bagpipe variation set) but the range is too wide for the pipes. Some people think it was originally for the harp. The tune might just possibly be indigenous Gaelic, but the basic rhythm is so Folia-like that a foreign influence seems more likely. If it was a harp tune, that would make sense, as harpers had international connections.' - Jack Campin.*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The sound quality on this lecture from Aberdeen University is terrible, but it's interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Irish Traditional Music is wonderful too. This set comes from the end of a very well-regarded early Kevin Burke cd, which we own.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do think I told Taggart in a thread bagpipes a long way back about this recording:








Got it from my late granddad, "must have" he always use to say.
And I do like it actually .


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Ingélou said:


> Thank you all so far! Great contributions, and good points raised. :tiphat:
> 
> Yes, the traditional music of every country, including Scotland and Ireland, is linked also with baroque and early music and is often used by more recent classical composers. But I posted this in the Non-Classical Forum to be on the safe side.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Love it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Best Of The Dubliners.
I confess, I like it.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Pugg said:


> The Best Of The Dubliners.
> I confess, I like it.


Moi aussi! 
~~~~~~


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

*Moira Craig - The Ploughboy Lads*
Also known as 'Hishi Ba' or 'When I was noo but sweet sixteen'.

Lots of versions of this song on youtube sung by men, but this is a womans song and I wanted a woman singer. Couldn't find Mary Black's version.






..and one of my favorite folk tune inspired classical pieces -

*Thomas Arne - Scotch Gavotte* (from the overture to the opera 'Thomas and Sally').






Best Wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Wikipedia: _...commemorating the defeat of the Scottish army of James IV at the Battle of Flodden in September 1513. .....the melody was recorded c. 1615-25 in the John Skene of Halyards Manuscript as "Flowres of the Forrest", although it might have been composed earlier......Powerful solo bagpipe versions of the song are used at services of remembrance, funerals, and other occasions; many in the Commonwealth know the tune simply as "The Lament" which is played at Remembrance Day or Remembrance Sunday ceremonies to commemorate war dead. ..._






I can testify that the lone piper has in the words of George Ade "augmented the grief" at funerals of the old soldiers of my family. We are all reduced to tears.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

jenspen said:


> Wikipedia: _...commemorating the defeat of the Scottish army of James IV at the Battle of Flodden in September 1513. .....the melody was recorded c. 1615-25 in the John Skene of Halyards Manuscript as "Flowres of the Forrest", although it might have been composed earlier......Powerful solo bagpipe versions of the song are used at services of remembrance, funerals, and other occasions; many in the Commonwealth know the tune simply as "The Lament" which is played at Remembrance Day or Remembrance Sunday ceremonies to commemorate war dead. ..._
> 
> I can testify that the lone piper has in the words of George Ade "augmented the grief" at funerals of the old soldiers of my family. We are all reduced to tears.


:tiphat: Yes indeed - the sound of the pipes is moving enough, but this melody is so beautiful and so packed with associations that even a stone would weep.

Your video link doesn't work as the video seems to have been withdrawn. This link does (at the time of posting), with some lovely Scottish scenery too (ignore the opening shot of the White Cliffs of Dover).






(PS - Googling to see if in fact there were any white cliffs in Scotland I came across this gleefully snide article from a Scottish newspaper & can't resist sharing.) 

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/12334258.The_not_exactly_white_cliffs_of_Dover/


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I love this thread.

I have a few "popular" CDs of Scottish folk music, but it has been a long time since I've felt like listening to them. My interest has been resparked by this.

At the moment I'm listening to Peter Maxwell Davies _A Celebration of Scotland_ with the Choir of St. Mary's Music School and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra. (Unicorn-Kanchana DKP (CD) 9070).

I would post a picture, but I'm just too inept to attempt this. But I think the music fits within the "folk" definition, so I'll recommend it.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh wow - he's a force of nature. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Another fab tune from the Gow family - this one by Nathaniel, Niel's son, published in 1810:


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)




----------

